# The puppies are here! The puppies are here!



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

They were actually born about 24 hours ago, but it's been a crazy 24 hours for us!! Mama and her SEVEN beautiful, black BOYS are doing great!!! She actually had us fooled and really showed no signs she was ready to whelp. Her temp didn't even drop below 99.7 or so. Between DH checking on her at 2am and me getting down to let her out at 6-6:30 am, she whelped them on her own! Well, the first six. She had #7 around 10am yesterday.

(Disclaimer: We did not breed these dogs. Mama showed up to the racing kennel from the training farm already preggers. We're just fostering her and the pups until they are ready to go to homes.)

First, to the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOnGjsp8WF0

Now, to the pics...
Yesterday morning...









Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! So tiny and adorable!









Yesterday afternoon...mom still exhausted and the pups moving around a bit more.




















....a few more to post....


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Last night with everyone tucked in....









DH is calling the pup with the white strip on his face, Aang









Two cuties









This is another one from yesterday morning...She's so gentle with them and attentive. Even though it freaks me out when she picks on up!! I'm terrifed she's going to hurt one, but she does fine.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

OMG! Congrats! Glad to hear everyone is doing well. I can't wait to watch them grow! Little cuties


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Very cute...cant wait to see more pictures...I don't think I have ever seen a greyhound puppy before....cant wait to see what they look like at a few weeks old


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Congrats! All boys, too!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Congratulations to mama and you! 7 boys! 
I'd LOVE one of those pups, but with the nickname of "land sharks", I think I'll stick to a retired racer


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh, they're so tiny and cute!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh! So adorable  CONGRATULATIONS!! I just love the little newborn puppy twitches!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Praise mamas!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

They are so cute!!! I expect very regular picture updates as they grow!!! Are you going to keep a pup?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh my lord they are so cutee!!!!!!! ahhhhhh PUPPIES!!!!!
Congrats to the Momma and to you "Gramma" LOLOLOL!

Yay!
Nessa


----------



## SweetJeannie (Jul 7, 2009)

SOOOO CUTTEEE. My mom has a greyhound, but she was rescued so we never got to see what little greyhound puppies were like! They are like all puppies.. JUST SO DARN CUTE. I hope you post more pictures as they get older!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm so excited to see baby greyhounds! I don't think most people ever see them as babies...only as adults and usually retired at that. You are so wonderful to foster this mamma. It's amazing how gentle they are when picking up their babies...

Lots of love to the new mom and her babies from my crew and me!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

I am so happy for you guys! I follow your blog and enjoy reading about all your greys.
What a wonderful (and tiring) experience for you guys to have them from birth! I'm green with envy... Best of luck for mama and all the pups to find great homes.

Edit: Oh wow, I just read on Ken's Blog that u guys are gonna keep a pup?!? Lucky baby!

Thanks for sharing the pics and video. Please keep us updated.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Congradulations to you and the new mama!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Leroy&Lucy'sMom said:


> I am so happy for you guys! I follow your blog and enjoy reading about all your greys.
> What a wonderful (and tiring) experience for you guys to have them from birth! I'm green with envy... Best of luck for mama and all the pups to find great homes.
> 
> Edit: Oh wow,* I just read on Ken's Blog that u guys are gonna keep a pup?!? Lucky baby!*
> ...


Where is your blog...I WANNA READ TOO!!!!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

7 boys, eh? They'll be a handful I'll bet!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

very purrrrty puppies. This will be my first time seeing GH puppies.. I want to add why are they on a pool covers, instead of comfort fleece blankets so they can be warm, and feel comfortable?


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Where is your blog...I WANNA READ TOO!!!!


For Heather and Ken's blog about life with their greyhounds: http://greyhoundfreaks.com/
Heather's Blog: http://worldofgrey.com/
Ken's Blog:http://www.kennethvaughn.com/
Kennel updates: http://greystar-kennels.com/

I dunno if you were asking for my blog about my greyhound fosters, if so, it is in my sig...


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks L&L. I wanted to read about the puppies since I, for one, have NEVER seen a greyhound puppy. This is so neat!


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Awww, I love grey pups! How adorable. I bet they're going wild for pics on Greytalk hehe


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

OMG PUPPYBREATH!!!!!!!! I'm gettin the itch folks, would LOVE to have one of these babies.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

It's been more than 24 hours since the last pics/video...hint, hint. 

So exciting to see greyhound puppies! I love the little one with the white stripe.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Congratulations!! What beautiful puppies!!


----------



## DIRTY PAW (Jun 8, 2009)

congrats!!!! pups are beautiful!!! mom looks like she is doing a great job!!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

MoonStr80 said:


> very purrrrty puppies. This will be my first time seeing GH puppies.. I want to add why are they on a pool covers, instead of comfort fleece blankets so they can be warm, and feel comfortable?


You can't easily clean drool, blood, and amniotic fluid off a fleece blanket. Birthing is a seriously dirty business!

I suspect there is some padding under the waterproof covers.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

I just saw an update on another forum about their litter. There is bad news, two of the pups have died; "We are here at the vet. All the babies have a fever but feel cold to touch. Mom has a slight fever. They took the babies to the back right away. Please pray. They r thinking mom might have an infection that was passed to the pups."

Please pray for the pups and mom!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

FilleBelle said:


> You can't easily clean drool, blood, and amniotic fluid off a fleece blanket. Birthing is a seriously dirty business!
> 
> I suspect there is some padding under the waterproof covers.


Good point! Something you can pitch after it's been blood as such for labor


----------



## SweetJeannie (Jul 7, 2009)

Leroy&Lucy'sMom said:


> I just saw an update on another forum about their litter. There is bad news, two of the pups have died; "We are here at the vet. All the babies have a fever but feel cold to touch. Mom has a slight fever. They took the babies to the back right away. Please pray. They r thinking mom might have an infection that was passed to the pups."
> 
> Please pray for the pups and mom!


Oh no!!!  I really hope everything works out for them!!


----------



## jcrattigan6557 (Jul 10, 2009)

That's a nice litter of puppy's! I wish my dog was a puppy again sometimes!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh NO! I've got my fingers crossed and I'm thinking positive thoughts for mom and pups.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Here are a couple more updates from another forum for those interested:

Today @ 12:29 A.M.

"The staff at the E-vet was wonderful and consoling. The vet looked at all the puppies, including little Traveler who I took "just in case" the vet needed/wanted to examine him. Mama's diagnosis is a low grade infection probably due to all the stress she's been under. Pregnancy, going from farm to track, going from track to here, lots of new people and places, giving birth, nursing...and being under 2 years old. It's a lot, so she's on antibiotics and a round of panacur just to be sure she doesn't have any giardia or other buggers floating around.

The vet said the puppies appear to be fine and his concern is more with getting Momma feeling better. He also explained that puppy mortality can be 15-20% or more with most deaths occuring in the first week. From moms (esp new moms) laying on them or stepping on them, to congential defects that may not be apparent at first or even at all. It's just really, really tough to be a puppy sad.gif And since we don't know who daddy was or what (if any) prenatal care Hoochie may have received, the pups may have been born behind the 8 ball to begin with.

I'm glad we decided to take her in today and we might be able to nip any infection in the bud and get her to 100%. I'll be praying that she and the puppies stay safe and healthy and just do all we can to make sure we keep their environment as safe and conducive to healthy puppies as possible. According to the vet, we're doing all the right things so far...."

Today @ 4:37 A.M.

"I just got back from the kennel and Hoochie and the boys are tucked in. She went outside and did her business and then came in and drank 3 cups of fortified milk mix (raw milk, honey, flax seed oil, vitamin C) before returning to the puppies. The puppies seem very bonded to each other and are sticking together and sticking to mom.

Hoochie is very aware that there are puppies missing. She looks at the puppies that are still with her and then looks around the kennel for the missing boys. It is breaking my heart. But I put on the best smile I can and remind her that she is a great mom. Because she is."



Please keep praying for mom and puppies, thanks!!!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh Goodness, those babies are definitely in my prayers! Hopefully things will settle down enough for LMG to get on here soon with an update!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

More cross posting updates. Thank you all for your prayers and please keep it up, the pups are still so young and fragile. Thanks again!


Yesterday @ 3:00 P.M.
"Mom seems to be perkier this morning. She started her antibiotics yesterday and I can already tell a difference. The five pups were piled on top of each other sleeping and waddled over to nurse from mom after she did her potty business and had breakfast.

We've checked on them twice this morning and all are accounted for and get wiggly when we scritch them. Today is definitely a better day.

I took Quilty to the vet this morning and Ken and I decided to have Aang and Traveler cremated together, so I dropped them off as well. Their ashes will have a Forever Home with us." 

Yesterday @ 5:09 P.M.
"Ack! Ken just went to check on her and she had a puppy pinned under her shoulder! Ken said the pup was squealing but Mom wasn't paying attention. I think I'll have aged a decade by the end of this process! We'll up the number of check-ins we do."

....puppy is fine. Ken relocated him. 

Today @ 12:19 P.M.
"Mom seems to be feeling a LOT better this morning...she has a bit of a spring in her step that we haven't seen before. Her eyes are brighter and shinier. She's eating great and making lots of milk. All the pups were happy and squeely this morning when I picked them up for a cuddle. Almost a week old now!"


----------



## SweetJeannie (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh that is soooo good to know! I hope they ALL continue to get better and I hope Mama is stops squishing them!!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm glad the remaining pups seem to be doing well and that mom is doing better.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

That is good news that the remaining pups are doing better. Thanks for cross posting for us.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow!!! Lots of posts. Sorry I've been a stranger, but it's been a roller coaster of a week. Thank you to Leroy&Lucy's mom for keeping you updated. I don't have DF bookmarked on my iPhone, so updates to greytalk were easier.

We had both puppies cremated together and we will bring them home tomorrow. The remaining 5 pups are all doing well and we are obsessively checking on mom to make sure everything is OK. She seems to be responding really well to the antibiotics and has a spring in her step that wasn't there before. Eyes are nice and bright. They turn one week old tomorrow!

I honestly don't know how anyone does this on a regular or semi-regular basis! The stress is incredible (I'm not even thinking about the expense at this point). I have a totally new respect for good, caring breeders!! I also have a new respect for all of our dogs. After seeing these pups survive the first week with, pretty much, 24/7 oversight and still two died, I'm amazed that any puppies ever survive. 

No new pics...in a way, I'm kind of scared to take anymore! I don't want to jinx anything. Plus, last Saturday I brought home a special needs senior that is now part of our pack (not sure if I answered it earlier, but we aren't keeping any of the puppies or the mom). Quilty also requires quite a bit of care throughout the day, so we barely have time to breathe sometimes! LOL

oh...our blogs are also woe-fully out of date. I really need to get working on them. I think we are going to re-purpose greyhoundfreaks.com and I'm going to change over my personal blog to be my "dog blog" - worldofgrey.com. Too many domains and not enough time (plus I really prefer to post on forums and have two way interactions with people  )


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

My heart goes out to you for all of the time and care and ups and downs of this past week. I'm so glad that mom and the 5 pups are doing well.

I think anyone who wants to breed should read this thread. It really brings home what can happen even with the best care.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

LMG, you are doing a WONDERFUL job with this mom and puppies. I've seen both extremes in puppy raising from having a healthy mom and losing the whole litter (parvo) to having a starved mom who was a stray whelp a litter of 13 pups and EVERYONE surviving (that one was truly a miracle). Remember it's not unual for litters from healthy bitches to lose 2-3 pups that just don't thrive so this girl and her babies are doing great all things considered! 

Be sure to post some new puppie pics soon! I'm looking forward to watching these babies grow up


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Grey I am sorry for the sad ending for Traveler and Aang. I know it happens but it is so hard to deal with anyway. My heart goes out to you. 
I agree with you completely in not wanting to do it regularly. I give credit to the good breeders that pour their hearts and souls into it. It definitely is not for me. I hope things continue to improve for the rest of the pups and mama. You are a wonderful person for helping her through all of this and finding good homes for them all. Bless you.


----------

